# Share your very FIRST Kate Spade bag story



## prettymonkey26

I bought a Kate Spade stevie a few years ago. this brand got me hooked on designer bags back in 2009. and its been downhill from then on. lol. ehem excuse me while i reminisce.

i bought this Stevie back in 2009 at Saks 5th Ave. got it on sale at a discount that was unbelievable (80%!!!) i was then living on a tiny salary, but had some money to spare so i figured to reward myself for being so thrifty! LOL

This bag and I have had plenty of good times together. In fact, the bag has outlived two boyfriends and three house movings. I've carried her gently over the years though and she still looks beautiful. the smell of leather is even still there  

Now I dont carry it as much and occupies a quiet corner of my closet. However I cannot bear to let her go. She was my first designer bag and I am going to keep her with me forever for sentimental reasons. 

In fact, Im inspired to use my Stevie today! 

sorry for the loooong post but I hope this thread inspires other girls to share their own stories about their (first) Kate Spade bag. 

thanks for letting me share!


----------



## ilikegrapes

My first was a fake mini-Sam back in 2001! 

My first real one... Hmmm. I can't remember! I bought a few off ebay. I think the first one I bought in store was a Strousbuerg Suede Travis in black. It was $300+ and my first big bag purchase. Now I am sure my husband wishes $300 was my biggest.


----------



## prettymonkey26

ilikegrapes said:
			
		

> My first was a fake mini-Sam back in 2001!
> 
> My first real one... Hmmm. I can't remember! I bought a few off ebay. I think the first one I bought in store was a Strousbuerg Suede Travis in black. It was $300+ and my first big bag purchase. Now I am sure my husband wishes $300 was my biggest.



haha! we've all been down that road 
i remember thinking then that any bag that cost $300 was insane. now, at $2000 i dont even blink. 
i remember reading somewhere on purseforum that kate spade bags were really super trendy during the late 90's and early 2000s. even highschoolers were wearing kate spade. i also recall seeing a lot of iffy looking fakes. 
btw, i love your candidness (about owning a fake)! i owned a few here and there before i could afford the real thing. but as soon as i could, i bought the original. which as it should be. 
did you keep your very first KS?


----------



## Jem Jerrica

I loved reading your story, prettymonkey26, especially the part about how that bag has outlived past homes and boyfriends!  Glad you're keeping her; she (still) looks great.


----------



## tiggycat

My first designer bag was a black leather Kate Spade Tina (I think retail was $200 but I paid $80 at Winners). 

It's too small for daily use but I use it for church and parties where I don't need as much stuff with me. I love the style and wish I could get one about 50% larger all over, it would be an ideal work bag.

We just got an official Kate Spade store here (Toronto, Yorkdale Mall) a few months ago but I've only been able to go once and didn't buy anything yet.


----------



## prettymonkey26

Jem Jerrica said:
			
		

> I loved reading your story, prettymonkey26, especially the part about how that bag has outlived past homes and boyfriends!  Glad you're keeping her; she (still) looks great.



thank you! i'll always have a soft spot for kate spade. hope you can share a story too?


----------



## prettymonkey26

tiggycat said:
			
		

> My first designer bag was a black leather Kate Spade Tina (I think retail was $200 but I paid $80 at Winners).
> 
> It's too small for daily use but I use it for church and parties where I don't need as much stuff with me. I love the style and wish I could get one about 50% larger all over, it would be an ideal work bag.
> 
> We just got an official Kate Spade store here (Toronto, Yorkdale Mall) a few months ago but I've only been able to go once and didn't buy anything yet.



did you keep your first kate spade? maybe you have pics ?


----------



## Eru

These are great stories,   I own a huge amount of kate spade stationary (like her bags, it's cute, classy, and sassy), but no bags yet.  Eyeing the little minka in black, but would kill for her in jenkins blue if only I could find someone selling it!


----------



## Jem Jerrica

prettymonkey26 said:


> thank you! i'll always have a soft spot for kate spade. hope you can share a story too?



Well, my story's not quite as interesting, but I'll tell it!   It is the story of my first Kate Spade bag that never was...

I happened to be in Bloomingdales (looking at Coach bags, actually!) when I saw the Carlisle Street Miles bag in the Kate Spade section.  I don't know the actual name, but the color was like a taupe or light brown.  I fell in LOVE!  I'm not even that big a fan of brown bags, but something about this color.  Something about the shape of this bag!  The handles, the soft feel of the patent leather, the soft glow of the lights reflecting back at me... There was music playing every time I looked at this bag!  I had never spent more than $400 on a bag up until this point, so when I checked the price tag, I put her down.  

My poor husband, I must have dragged him back to the department store a dozen times to look at this same bag, just to have a 15 minute "fling" with her before setting her back down and walking away.  He even told me I could buy it, and can you believe it, I stopped MYSELF.

I SHOULD HAVE BOUGHT THAT DANG THING!!  I can't find her anywhere now, and boy do I regret it.  I have been stalking the Kate Spade website ever since, and there are other bags that come close, and even other bags that I love, but none like this...  I suppose that makes this my holy grail bag, eh?

Anyway, I found a bag in a similar color that was made for the Kate Spade outlet, so I got that one.  I love it... but I still think of the Carlisle Street Miles.  

Big Sigh!


----------



## prettymonkey26

Eru said:
			
		

> These are great stories,   I own a huge amount of kate spade stationary (like her bags, it's cute, classy, and sassy), but no bags yet.  Eyeing the little minka in black, but would kill for her in jenkins blue if only I could find someone selling it!



seems like a lot of us have that one holy grail Kate Spade bag! i hope you find yours soon!


----------



## prettymonkey26

Jem Jerrica said:
			
		

> Well, my story's not quite as interesting, but I'll tell it!   It is the story of my first Kate Spade bag that never was...
> 
> I happened to be in Bloomingdales (looking at Coach bags, actually!) when I saw the Carlisle Street Miles bag in the Kate Spade section.  I don't know the actual name, but the color was like a taupe or light brown.  I fell in LOVE!  I'm not even that big a fan of brown bags, but something about this color.  Something about the shape of this bag!  The handles, the soft feel of the patent leather, the soft glow of the lights reflecting back at me... There was music playing every time I looked at this bag!  I had never spent more than $400 on a bag up until this point, so when I checked the price tag, I put her down.
> 
> My poor husband, I must have dragged him back to the department store a dozen times to look at this same bag, just to have a 15 minute "fling" with her before setting her back down and walking away.  He even told me I could buy it, and can you believe it, I stopped MYSELF.
> 
> I SHOULD HAVE BOUGHT THAT DANG THING!!  I can't find her anywhere now, and boy do I regret it.  I have been stalking the Kate Spade website ever since, and there are other bags that come close, and even other bags that I love, but none like this...  I suppose that makes this my holy grail bag, eh?
> 
> Anyway, I found a bag in a similar color that was made for the Kate Spade outlet, so I got that one.  I love it... but I still think of the Carlisle Street Miles.
> 
> Big Sigh!



the dream bag that never was! 
its actually very interesting! i emphatize with you a lot! this has happened to me with a bag and i terribly regret not buying that one when it was so much cheaper. now its selling for ridiculous prices and whenever i see it in store i want to bonk myself on the head! lol
im sure if you keep checking evilbay and other websites or outlets, it will turn up? i really hope you do find her soon!


----------



## handbags4me

My husband bought me my first Kate Spade in 1999.  It was a giraffe print boxy tote bag (don't remember the name!).  I was so impressed that he had picked this fun, funky bag out.  I had not even heard of Kate Spade.  I loved that bag!!  He didn't know the monster he was creating by introducing me to this brand.  I still have that first bag.  Haven't used in in 10 years at least, but it is special to me.


----------



## prettymonkey26

handbags4me said:
			
		

> My husband bought me my first Kate Spade in 1999.  It was a giraffe print boxy tote bag (don't remember the name!).  I was so impressed that he had picked this fun, funky bag out.  I had not even heard of Kate Spade.  I loved that bag!!  He didn't know the monster he was creating by introducing me to this brand.  I still have that first bag.  Haven't used in in 10 years at least, but it is special to me.



thats so sweet! loved that part about your husband picking it out for you! wish my own hubby would do that as well! or on second never mind because he's gonna go bonkers over the prices hehe

post a picture please? im curious to what it looks like


----------



## bakeacookie

I got a Kate Spade Mini Anabel with DBF at Nordstrom Rack. I had been wanting a cute, fun bag. He picked mine out because it was bright orange, and that the lining would be easy to clean should I "decide to use it like a snack or lunch bag." Lol. He's so silly sometimes. I like carrying it to the beach or park when we go out. 

After that I've been taking him on my shopping trips now to see how he'd "repurpose" a handbag.


----------



## prettymonkey26

bakeacookie said:
			
		

> I got a Kate Spade Mini Anabel with DBF at Nordstrom Rack. I had been wanting a cute, fun bag. He picked mine out because it was bright orange, and that the lining would be easy to clean should I "decide to use it like a snack or lunch bag." Lol. He's so silly sometimes. I like carrying it to the beach or park when we go out.
> 
> After that I've been taking him on my shopping trips now to see how he'd "repurpose" a handbag.



your hubby has good taste in bags? lucky you  all this talk of kate spade handbags makes me want to visit the boutique and check out the selections. im based in dubai and theres an ongoing Dubai Shopping Festival so i hope i score something on sale.


----------



## bakeacookie

prettymonkey26 said:


> your hubby has good taste in bags? lucky you  all this talk of kate spade handbags makes me want to visit the boutique and check out the selections. im based in dubai and theres an ongoing Dubai Shopping Festival so i hope i score something on sale.



After he makes fun of me for a bit about some detail of the bag (usually what gets me to like it). Then he'll help me see or reason why a certain bag is good or not for me. Usually goes along the lines of whether his stuff will fit in too. So the KS mini anabel is only one of 2 bags I have that are small.


----------



## prettymonkey26

bakeacookie said:
			
		

> After he makes fun of me for a bit about some detail of the bag (usually what gets me to like it). Then he'll help me see or reason why a certain bag is good or not for me. Usually goes along the lines of whether his stuff will fit in too. So the KS mini anabel is only one of 2 bags I have that are small.



 i wish i could drag along my own hubby on my bag hunting adventures. like most men, he doesnt get the point of building a bag collection. and the poor dear, i love him to bits but he wouldnt know a messenger bag from a tote! LOL 

i went to Kate Spade today to accompany a girlfriend buy her first KS bag. I was so happy to help her out (im a total enabler). I found a few things that i liked, like this minimalistic looking pink ipad bag(dunno the name) but my other friend is buying that so that's hers. 

by the way, i just found out today that Kate Spade does bags in these brilliant shade of pink!!!


----------



## cathill

This is my first post ever! I'm 17 and I've been a bag-aholic for about 6 months. My friends do not get my obsession, which is hard. 
Kate Spade is probably my favorite brand, I love the bold colors and preppy styles!
I actually got my first KS bag during the cyber monday sale. I got the "Eat Cake for Breakfast" call to action tote because:
1. I thought that the phrase fit me well
2. I bought it in mind as a future carry-on
I was stuck between a few but ended up getting it. 
I don't have a lot of money - how can I fuel my obsession until I'm older?


----------



## minaj

cathill said:


> This is my first post ever! I'm 17 and I've been a bag-aholic for about 6 months. My friends do not get my obsession, which is hard.
> Kate Spade is probably my favorite brand, I love the bold colors and preppy styles!
> I actually got my first KS bag during the cyber monday sale. I got the "Eat Cake for Breakfast" call to action tote because:
> 1. I thought that the phrase fit me well
> 2. I bought it in mind as a future carry-on
> I was stuck between a few but ended up getting it.
> I don't have a lot of money - how can I fuel my obsession until I'm older?



I'd recommend letting friends and family especially know of which brands are your favorite.  I've gotten so many bags and accessories as presents that way for birthdays and Xmas presents. People love having a general idea of what will delight you when they give gifts. It's easier for them to just go to that store and that way they can pick out something that they like as a surprise but at the same time you know you'll probably love it


----------



## prettymonkey26

cathill said:
			
		

> This is my first post ever! I'm 17 and I've been a bag-aholic for about 6 months. My friends do not get my obsession, which is hard.
> Kate Spade is probably my favorite brand, I love the bold colors and preppy styles!
> I actually got my first KS bag during the cyber monday sale. I got the "Eat Cake for Breakfast" call to action tote because:
> 1. I thought that the phrase fit me well
> 2. I bought it in mind as a future carry-on
> I was stuck between a few but ended up getting it.
> I don't have a lot of money - how can I fuel my obsession until I'm older?



congrats! i saw that tote at my local KS store and thought it looked super cute! 
yup minaj is right, have friends and family gift you. that way it doesnt burn a hole in your pocket. when i was in uni, i would save my lunch money and part time job salary to buy handbags. the pleasure that comes with toting around a new purse is so much sweeter when you know you truly worked hard for it. you will treasure the bag even more because of the experience.  
nevermind your friends, you'll always have the lovely tpf community to appreciate your latest handbag purchase.


----------



## Bag_wifey

cathill said:


> This is my first post ever! I'm 17 and I've been a bag-aholic for about 6 months. My friends do not get my obsession, which is hard.
> Kate Spade is probably my favorite brand, I love the bold colors and preppy styles!
> I actually got my first KS bag during the cyber monday sale. I got the "Eat Cake for Breakfast" call to action tote because:
> 1. I thought that the phrase fit me well
> 2. I bought it in mind as a future carry-on
> I was stuck between a few but ended up getting it.
> I don't have a lot of money - how can I fuel my obsession until I'm older?



I truly understand your obsession &#128521; I USED to be a KS fan myself. I was sooooooo into it that I ended up having 38 different KS bags.... when I decided to 'upgrade' my obsession to other brands (Celine, Chanel etc) I knew that I had to let go of my prized collection. I didn't have a hard time selling them 'coz they are so timeless and unique at the same time. It was bittersweet letting them go. I kept 3 of my faves though for old times sake &#128522; and of course, pics of each and every KS bag I had. 
Congrats! Kate Spade is a GREAT choice to start your collection... as long as your obsession does not hurt anyone...enjoy your bags. At your age, you have loads of time to do so. &#128522;&#128522;&#128522;


----------



## diamonddigger12

After getting horribly ripped off when buying an "authentic" Prada bag on eBay, I've decided to turn to a less pricey designer bag. I purchased my first Kate Spade bag from eBay after much thought. I like the simple, classic designs with fun touches. I decided to go with an eggplant color Ashbury tote bag! I'm so excited to receive it in the mail. I got an amazing deal ($200)!! The only thing I'm worried about is size. I'm usually a fan of larger bags, and this one is only 14 inches wide. But with the money I saved, I'm considering purchasing a Maryanne tote in black to use as a larger/work tote. I'll update with pictures soon!!


----------



## prettymonkey26

diamonddigger12 said:
			
		

> After getting horribly ripped off when buying an "authentic" Prada bag on eBay, I've decided to turn to a less pricey designer bag. I purchased my first Kate Spade bag from eBay after much thought. I like the simple, classic designs with fun touches. I decided to go with an eggplant color Ashbury tote bag! I'm so excited to receive it in the mail. I got an amazing deal ($200)!! The only thing I'm worried about is size. I'm usually a fan of larger bags, and this one is only 14 inches wide. But with the money I saved, I'm considering purchasing a Maryanne tote in black to use as a larger/work tote. I'll update with pictures soon!!



your story is exactly why i can never bring myself to buy anything on evilbay! i will always pay retail whenever i can, and look out for sales for items that i want. congrats on your KS tote. pictures please!


----------



## prettymonkey26

Bag_wifey said:
			
		

> I truly understand your obsession dde09 I USED to be a KS fan myself. I was sooooooo into it that I ended up having 38 different KS bags.... when I decided to 'upgrade' my obsession to other brands (Celine, Chanel etc) I knew that I had to let go of my prized collection. I didn't have a hard time selling them 'coz they are so timeless and unique at the same time. It was bittersweet letting them go. I kept 3 of my faves though for old times sake dde0a and of course, pics of each and every KS bag I had.
> Congrats! Kate Spade is a GREAT choice to start your collection... as long as your obsession does not hurt anyone...enjoy your bags. At your age, you have loads of time to do so. dde0adde0adde0a



so very well said Bag wifey!


----------



## cathill

Thanks so much for the tips, guys! 
You're all so nice and supportive of my addiction


----------



## Eru

Eru said:


> These are great stories,   I own a huge amount of kate spade stationary (like her bags, it's cute, classy, and sassy), but no bags yet.  Eyeing the little minka in black, but would kill for her in jenkins blue if only I could find someone selling it!



Quoting myself because, well,    I have been bothering Nordstroms persistently because they still have the little minka in jenkins blue on their website, but it is out of stock.  I'd ask SAs and they'd say that there were none in this color in any of their stores and they didn't know if or when they would ever re-stock them,   One SA finally said that they probably would never get them back in stock.  Sadly, I gave up and got a different bag (funny story about that...).  Today I met my good friend who has the little minka in purple to go window shopping at a mall.  We checked out Lord & Taylor, Macy's, Bloomingdales, Coach, Michael Kors, and several other stores just to look at pretty bags, shoes, and clothes.  We were about to leave but realized we still had a bit of time before the mall closed to check out Nordstroms.  I mentioned to my friend that last time I'd been there, there had been some pretty nice bags on the clearance/sales table.  We wandered in and were first looking at random non-sale bags.  While I was looking at the wall of super expensive purses, my friend headed over to the sales table and immediately called for me.  Walked over and what do I see but my friend holding a little minka in jenkins blue!!!   SA said that someone who'd gotten it at Christmas had returned it this morning, and it was in shockingly good shape for a return.  I waffled and did a little "ahhhh I want it so bad, but noooo I JUST bought another bag but oooooh it is soooooo pretty" dance (which I think amused the SA), then chatted with the SA about how ugly some of the sale bags are and he was like "shocker they ended up on the clearance table," then did my attractive waffle dance some more and finally broke down and got it.  It was a great deal at $189 before tax, and it is sooooooooo beautiful.  It's dark now, but I'll post a photo or two tomorrow.  Love love love it, this is going to be my new every day purse,


----------



## prettymonkey26

Eru said:
			
		

> Quoting myself because, well,    I have been bothering Nordstroms persistently because they still have the little minka in jenkins blue on their website, but it is out of stock.  I'd ask SAs and they'd say that there were none in this color in any of their stores and they didn't know if or when they would ever re-stock them,   One SA finally said that they probably would never get them back in stock.  Sadly, I gave up and got a different bag (funny story about that...).  Today I met my good friend who has the little minka in purple to go window shopping at a mall.  We checked out Lord & Taylor, Macy's, Bloomingdales, Coach, Michael Kors, and several other stores just to look at pretty bags, shoes, and clothes.  We were about to leave but realized we still had a bit of time before the mall closed to check out Nordstroms.  I mentioned to my friend that last time I'd been there, there had been some pretty nice bags on the clearance/sales table.  We wandered in and were first looking at random non-sale bags.  While I was looking at the wall of super expensive purses, my friend headed over to the sales table and immediately called for me.  Walked over and what do I see but my friend holding a little minka in jenkins blue!!!   SA said that someone who'd gotten it at Christmas had returned it this morning, and it was in shockingly good shape for a return.  I waffled and did a little "ahhhh I want it so bad, but noooo I JUST bought another bag but oooooh it is soooooo pretty" dance (which I think amused the SA), then chatted with the SA about how ugly some of the sale bags are and he was like "shocker they ended up on the clearance table," then did my attractive waffle dance some more and finally broke down and got it.  It was a great deal at $189 before tax, and it is sooooooooo beautiful.  It's dark now, but I'll post a photo or two tomorrow.  Love love love it, this is going to be my new every day purse,



LOL what a funny story! Waffle dance? haha! i do this all the time too  at least your SA was a good sport about all of it. kate spade always makes the  most reliable everyday bags. please post a picture when you can!


----------



## Eru

prettymonkey26 said:


> LOL what a funny story! Waffle dance? haha! i do this all the time too  at least your SA was a good sport about all of it. kate spade always makes the  most reliable everyday bags. please post a picture when you can!



I wanted to take a picture outside in natural light, but it was snowy and I didn't want to set her down on any surfaces.  Tomorrow for sure!  Took her out tonight and just love love love the color,


----------



## Eru

Not terribly great photos, but here we go.  It is so bright, it's hard to photograph it well.


----------



## handbagahholic

Ohh i love this thread! Im from the UK and got my first Kate spade bag when i went to Vegas for my 21st birthday last april, i spent hours looking at all different designers before i went out and trawled the shopping centres! On the second  to last day i visited Kate spade in Caesars and fell in love with a gorgeous bag,

 after trying it on and walking round the store i decided to have lunch to decide between the KS bag and another RM id seen earlier. The SA put the bag to one side for me, i told her to put it under Penny and she replied but i need your name not the name of the bag,, to which i repeated no my name is Penny and she said well the bag is also called Penny! 

Needles to say i brought my namesake bag there and them no more thinking required and i LOVE her!! My cobble hill Penny  
Ps- sorry for rambling that was a very long story


----------



## Eru

handbagahholic said:


> Ohh i love this thread! Im from the UK and got my first Kate spade bag when i went to Vegas for my 21st birthday last april, i spent hours looking at all different designers before i went out and trawled the shopping centres! On the second  to last day i visited Kate spade in Caesars and fell in love with a gorgeous bag,
> 
> after trying it on and walking round the store i decided to have lunch to decide between the KS bag and another RM id seen earlier. The SA put the bag to one side for me, i told her to put it under Penny and she replied but i need your name not the name of the bag,, to which i repeated no my name is Penny and she said well the bag is also called Penny!
> 
> Needles to say i brought my namesake bag there and them no more thinking required and i LOVE her!! My cobble hill Penny
> Ps- sorry for rambling that was a very long story



Awww, I love that story,


----------



## pandorabox

handbagahholic said:
			
		

> Ohh i love this thread! Im from the UK and got my first Kate spade bag when i went to Vegas for my 21st birthday last april, i spent hours looking at all different designers before i went out and trawled the shopping centres! On the second  to last day i visited Kate spade in Caesars and fell in love with a gorgeous bag,
> 
> after trying it on and walking round the store i decided to have lunch to decide between the KS bag and another RM id seen earlier. The SA put the bag to one side for me, i told her to put it under Penny and she replied but i need your name not the name of the bag,, to which i repeated no my name is Penny and she said well the bag is also called Penny!
> 
> Needles to say i brought my namesake bag there and them no more thinking required and i LOVE her!! My cobble hill Penny
> Ps- sorry for rambling that was a very long story



That is very sweet! I saw that KS has a bag called Kori and that is what my sons name is. So I hear ya!


----------



## MNyarai

My first and only Kate Spade was a gift from my husband when I was pregnant. It's the Stevie diaper bag. I ADORED it and always got complimented on it, especially because we were living in a part of the world where they'd never heard of Kate Spade.
I still have it - 4 years later. It's a little worn and has taken a lot of abuse over the years. I would like to continue to use it, but I find it a little too big to use as a regular bag.


----------



## ginnyshh

Eru said:


> Not terribly great photos, but here we go.  It is so bright, it's hard to photograph it well.



My god. It looks soo good. I already have a Leslie . But I really want this one. Is it secure?


----------



## Eru

ginnyshh said:


> My god. It looks soo good. I already have a Leslie . But I really want this one. Is it secure?



The flap fastens with a magnet!  It isn't a CRAZY strong magnet (which is good, in my opinion, because I had one like that and it started to stretch and rip the purse's leather), but it definitely stays closed.  I've only used it five or six times, but nothing has come close to falling out at any point (and I dropped it once).


----------



## prettymonkey26

Eru said:
			
		

> Not terribly great photos, but here we go.  It is so bright, it's hard to photograph it well.



thats a gorgeous aqua(?) color! has a nice slouch to it as well


----------



## prettymonkey26

MNyarai said:
			
		

> My first and only Kate Spade was a gift from my husband when I was pregnant. It's the Stevie diaper bag. I ADORED it and always got complimented on it, especially because we were living in a part of the world where they'd never heard of Kate Spade.
> I still have it - 4 years later. It's a little worn and has taken a lot of abuse over the years. I would like to continue to use it, but I find it a little too big to use as a regular bag.



i have a stevie too! its my first bag ever. omg...i just realized that i have been carrying a designer diaper bag all this time! LOL


----------



## Eru

prettymonkey26 said:


> thats a gorgeous aqua(?) color! has a nice slouch to it as well


It's called "Jenkins Blue," whatever that means.  It's aqua/turquoise, somewhere in that spectrum,   And yes, super slouchy.  Mine is way slouchier than the one my friend got in African violet...probably because mine was a return?  Doesn't matter because I love the look.



prettymonkey26 said:


> i have a stevie too! its my first bag ever. omg...i just realized that i have been carrying a designer diaper bag all this time! LOL



Had no idea that was a diaper bag!  I was admiring it a week ago at a KS store.  Still want it,


----------



## KCeboKing

Eru said:


> Not terribly great photos, but here we go.  It is so bright, it's hard to photograph it well.



Can I just say how gorgeous this bag is??! Wow! LOVE the color and the style!!! I'm so glad you found her! I would have kept looking over and over for her as well! BEAUTIFUL!! And what a great deal! I might have to start looking for one like her as well!!


----------



## Eru

KCeboKing said:


> Can I just say how gorgeous this bag is??! Wow! LOVE the color and the style!!! I'm so glad you found her! I would have kept looking over and over for her as well! BEAUTIFUL!! And what a great deal! I might have to start looking for one like her as well!!



If you are a fan of oyster or orange, Kate Spade actually has this purse on sale: http://www.katespade.com/cobble-hil...RU3677-1_color=074&start=1&cgid=sale-handbags

I think the black one (never on sale) is so lovely and classy, but just a bit too expensive for my I-work-to-save-the-environment salary.  Maybe someday though, 

I do love this bag, it's a fantastic size and is a cute handbag and a really nice messenger bag.  Also, the color,


----------



## HavPlenty

Pretty simple for me. I love fashion and handbags and don't have one particular designer that I'm loyal to. For the right price I can be had, lol.   I've always liked Kate Spade from afar but never took the plunge before now.  I was looking for a specific bag. I was inspired by the Jen crossbody by Tom Ford.  That thing was out of my reach so I just went for the next best thing in my price range. I wanted a crossbody with a flap and big zipper.  I narrowed my picks down to Marc by Marc Jacobs Natasha and the Kate Spade little Minka. They are similar and size and both have the flap with the zipper. To make a long story short I got the Little Minka in Oyster. It was on sale on the Kate Spade website. I opened the box today and was overcome with how beautiful the bag is. Leather so soft I just want to go to sleep with it. Let's just say I'm really happy right now. And there is nothing little about "Little Minka". I wonder how big the regular size is. It must be huge.


 I'll post some pics soon.


----------



## HavPlenty

Eru said:


> If you are a fan of oyster or orange, Kate Spade actually has this purse on sale: http://www.katespade.com/cobble-hil...RU3677-1_color=074&start=1&cgid=sale-handbags
> 
> I think the black one (never on sale) is so lovely and classy, but just a bit too expensive for my I-work-to-save-the-environment salary.  Maybe someday though,
> 
> I do love this bag, it's a fantastic size and is a cute handbag and a really nice messenger bag.  Also, the color,



I love the black too. I watched the website to see if it would ever go on sale.  

Man the blue one you have is a knockout.


----------



## Eru

HavPlenty said:


> Pretty simple for me. I love fashion and handbags and don't have one particular designer that I'm loyal to. For the right price I can be had, lol.   I've always liked Kate Spade from afar but never took the plunge before now.  I was looking for a specific bag. I was inspired by the Jen crossbody by Tom Ford.  That thing was out of my reach so I just went for the next best thing in my price range. I wanted a crossbody with a flap and big zipper.  I narrowed my picks down to Marc by Marc Jacobs Natasha and the Kate Spade little Minka. They are similar and size and both have the flap with the zipper. To make a long story short I got the Little Minka in Oyster. It was on sale on the Kate Spade website. I opened the box today and was overcome with how beautiful the bag is. Leather so soft I just want to go to sleep with it. Let's just say I'm really happy right now. And there is nothing little about "Little Minka". I wonder how big the regular size is. It must be huge.



This is basically 100% me.  I'd love to see pictures because I *nearly* bought the oyster but couldn't tell whether it was a creamy off-white, or gray, because I saw photos where it looked like both.




HavPlenty said:


> I love the black too. I watched the website to see if it would ever go on sale.
> 
> Man the blue one you have is a knockout.



Never,   But I love it so.  I'm thinking some day I will splurge and get the littler version of it in black (right now $285 or something at department stores--more than we paid for the "little" minka), for when I want a smaller bag.

And thank you!  I can't wait to see your oyster one!  Probably significantly more practical than an electric blue bag, haha.  Like I said, nearly nearly got that one.


----------



## JCinwrppingppr

I was in high school, and it was Thanksgiving day. I had a second thanksgiving dinner at my best friend's house and we planned on taking a nap after dinner and then goign to the outlets at midnight for Black Friday. We were really only going because there was a brand new Juicy Couture outlet. This is how you know we were really in high school...we were still in the velour tracksuit phase!! Anyways when we got there there was a loooong line to get into JC and it was freezing cold. Our toes and fingers were numb! Then someone from Kate Spade stopped us and handed us coupons for the store. We ahd no real interest in KS but we were soo cold we decided to go inside anyways. Lo and behold, we fell for the bags. I ended up buying a beige leather wristlet. This was almost 10 years ago and I still use the bag almost EVERY time I go out to bars/clubs to this day. It's so durable and the bag looks like its in mint condition. I get so many compliments on this wristlet too, everyone loves the color and size. Plus it was only $40 with the discounts!


----------



## prettymonkey26

JCinwrppingppr said:
			
		

> I was in high school, and it was Thanksgiving day. I had a second thanksgiving dinner at my best friend's house and we planned on taking a nap after dinner and then goign to the outlets at midnight for Black Friday. We were really only going because there was a brand new Juicy Couture outlet. This is how you know we were really in high school...we were still in the velour tracksuit phase!! Anyways when we got there there was a loooong line to get into JC and it was freezing cold. Our toes and fingers were numb! Then someone from Kate Spade stopped us and handed us coupons for the store. We ahd no real interest in KS but we were soo cold we decided to go inside anyways. Lo and behold, we fell for the bags. I ended up buying a beige leather wristlet. This was almost 10 years ago and I still use the bag almost EVERY time I go out to bars/clubs to this day. It's so durable and the bag looks like its in mint condition. I get so many compliments on this wristlet too, everyone loves the color and size. Plus it was only $40 with the discounts!



wow $40! 10 years and still in use! perfect example of the cost per wear equation


----------



## KCeboKing

Eru said:


> If you are a fan of oyster or orange, Kate Spade actually has this purse on sale: http://www.katespade.com/cobble-hil...RU3677-1_color=074&start=1&cgid=sale-handbags
> 
> I think the black one (never on sale) is so lovely and classy, but just a bit too expensive for my I-work-to-save-the-environment salary.  Maybe someday though,
> 
> I do love this bag, it's a fantastic size and is a cute handbag and a really nice messenger bag.  Also, the color,




Oohh I do love me some orange! I looked at it! Still thinking! I have a hard time buying without being able to "try it on"... know what I mean? But...I keep checking it out!  I actually saw someone with the black one at the gym today! From afar, but it made me think some more about this one! Ahh!  I just have a I-never-seem-to-have-enough-money salary. Haha, so I know what you are saying!


----------



## Eru

KCeboKing said:


> Oohh I do love me some orange! I looked at it! Still thinking! I have a hard time buying without being able to "try it on"... know what I mean? But...I keep checking it out!  I actually saw someone with the black one at the gym today! From afar, but it made me think some more about this one! Ahh!  I just have a I-never-seem-to-have-enough-money salary. Haha, so I know what you are saying!



They have the little minka at a ton of department stores--I've seen it at Lord and Taylor, Nordstroms, and Bloomingdales--so even if you're not near a Kate Spade store, maybe you could go try it on somewhere in a different, not-on-sale color?

And I am so sympathetic to the not having enough $$ salary.  Story of my life.  I should've majored in something more conducive to purse loving than environmental science.


----------



## Jannychu

HavPlenty said:


> Pretty simple for me. I love fashion and handbags and don't have one particular designer that I'm loyal to. For the right price I can be had, lol.   I've always liked Kate Spade from afar but never took the plunge before now.  I was looking for a specific bag. I was inspired by the Jen crossbody by Tom Ford.  That thing was out of my reach so I just went for the next best thing in my price range. I wanted a crossbody with a flap and big zipper.  I narrowed my picks down to Marc by Marc Jacobs Natasha and the Kate Spade little Minka. They are similar and size and both have the flap with the zipper. To make a long story short I got the Little Minka in Oyster. It was on sale on the Kate Spade website. I opened the box today and was overcome with how beautiful the bag is. Leather so soft I just want to go to sleep with it. Let's just say I'm really happy right now. And there is nothing little about "Little Minka". I wonder how big the regular size is. It must be huge.
> 
> 
> I'll post some pics soon.



Please do post some photos if you have the time. 

I actually recently purchased the Little Minka in Affogato. I love the color but I'm only now coming to terms on the work it's going to take me to maintain the pristine color of this bag! I am mostly worried about denim dye transfers to my new purse since I usually wear jeans and I plan on using my Little Minka as a cross-body almost exclusively (which means contact with my pants are inevitable). Today I've just ordered some products from Lovin My Bags to aid in my leather-protection process. This is my first time buying any type of leather purse conditioner/cleaner since the LM in Affogato is the first light-colored purse I've ever bought; I've always purchased darker colored bags in the past and now I'm remembering why =__=

I've seen the LM in the Oyster color on sale at the Kate Spade website and I love the design/feel/size of the bag enough for a second purchase, but I'd like to know your opinions on the Oyster color and how you plan on maintaining the similar (but darker, in contrast to the Affogato) color integrity of the purse. I'm even considering getting the LM in black. Can't go wrong with black leather: classy, timeless, and stains/color dye transfers are pretty much non-existant!


----------



## Eru

Jannychu said:


> Please do post some photos if you have the time.
> 
> I actually recently purchased the Little Minka in Affogato. I love the color but I'm only now coming to terms on the work it's going to take me to maintain the pristine color of this bag! I am mostly worried about denim dye transfers to my new purse since I usually wear jeans and I plan on using my Little Minka as a cross-body almost exclusively (which means contact with my pants are inevitable). Today I've just ordered some products from Lovin My Bags to aid in my leather-protection process. This is my first time buying any type of leather purse conditioner/cleaner since the LM in Affogato is the first light-colored purse I've ever bought; I've always purchased darker colored bags in the past and now I'm remembering why =__=
> 
> I've seen the LM in the Oyster color on sale at the Kate Spade website and I love the design/feel/size of the bag enough for a second purchase, but I'd like to know your opinions on the Oyster color and how you plan on maintaining the similar (but darker, in contrast to the Affogato) color integrity of the purse. I'm even considering getting the LM in black. Can't go wrong with black leather: classy, timeless, and stains/color dye transfers are pretty much non-existant!



Nordstroms told me that Kate Spade bags come pre-treated with waterproofing and stain proofing, but that adding your own protection is always smart.  I used some apple guard on mine, but thus far I haven't noticed any denim transfer (my back is a bright electric blue).  Also, if you look on Kate Spade's website, there are really similar purses that are smaller (Clarke, Kristie, and one more, I think)--I just got one of those in black,   That said, every time I see the little minka in black at stores, I'm like "ooooooh."


----------



## HavPlenty

Jannychu said:


> Please do post some photos if you have the time.
> 
> I actually recently purchased the Little Minka in Affogato. I love the color but I'm only now coming to terms on the work it's going to take me to maintain the pristine color of this bag! I am mostly worried about denim dye transfers to my new purse since I usually wear jeans and I plan on using my Little Minka as a cross-body almost exclusively (which means contact with my pants are inevitable). Today I've just ordered some products from Lovin My Bags to aid in my leather-protection process. This is my first time buying any type of leather purse conditioner/cleaner since the LM in Affogato is the first light-colored purse I've ever bought; I've always purchased darker colored bags in the past and now I'm remembering why =__=
> 
> I've seen the LM in the Oyster color on sale at the Kate Spade website and I love the design/feel/size of the bag enough for a second purchase, but I'd like to know your opinions on the Oyster color and how you plan on maintaining the similar (but darker, in contrast to the Affogato) color integrity of the purse. I'm even considering getting the LM in black. Can't go wrong with black leather: classy, timeless, and stains/color dye transfers are pretty much non-existant!





The Oyster color is pretty deceptive online. It's an odd duck. I would consider it a light color but the hue makes it seem much darker.  I'll post pictures as soon as I find my camera.


----------



## HavPlenty

Little Minka Oyster





She is a beauty


----------



## HavPlenty

*There is nothing "Little" about Little Minka. Lots of room. Holds Wallet, Nook Color, Eyeglass Case, Makeup Bag, Check Book, Comb, Cell Phone etc. with room to spare.*





*She has a big mouth. That opening goes all the way down the back of the bag for hidden storage. *


----------



## HavPlenty

She's a slouch. She has a long adjustable strap and can be worn cross-body.






And when the flash is off she shows her true colors.







Little Minka Oyster.  She is easy to keep clean. I had a lipstick smear and some chocolate on the handle and it wiped right off.


----------



## HavPlenty

Eru said:


> Nordstroms told me that Kate Spade bags come pre-treated with waterproofing and stain proofing, but that adding your own protection is always smart.  I used some apple guard on mine, but thus far I haven't noticed any denim transfer (my back is a bright electric blue).  Also, if you look on Kate Spade's website, there are really similar purses that are smaller (Clarke, Kristie, and one more, I think)--I just got one of those in black,   That said, every time I see the little minka in black at stores, I'm like "ooooooh."



You may as well go on and take the plunge and get the black one.  After carrying this purse for a few days, I'm gonna pass on the black one. I do love this one to death.


----------



## prettymonkey26

HavPlenty said:
			
		

> There is nothing "Little" about Little Minka. Lots of room. Holds Wallet, Nook Color, Eyeglass Case, Makeup Bag, Check Book, Comb, Cell Phone etc. with room to spare.
> 
> She has a big mouth. That opening goes all the way down the back of the bag for hidden storage.



this bag has personality! i love the shot where you show how big the "mouth" is! you can definitely stuff a lot in there


----------



## Jannychu

HavPlenty said:


> She's a slouch. She has a long adjustable strap and can be worn cross-body.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And when the flash is off she shows her true colors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Little Minka Oyster.  She is easy to keep clean. I had a lipstick smear and some chocolate on the handle and it wiped right off.



Oh my goodness, the LM in Oyster is gorgeous!  I am so tempted to just buy it on sale from Kate Spade's website right now! I could always purchase the LM Black at another time...


----------



## HavPlenty

Jannychu said:


> Oh my goodness, the LM in Oyster is gorgeous!  I am so tempted to just buy it on sale from Kate Spade's website right now! I could always purchase the LM Black at another time...



It really is. But I think the Little Minka is just a gorgeous bag period. Definitely my favorite of Kate Spade so far.


----------



## Eru

Haha, have you seen the non-little minka?  It's GINORMOUS, like, carry on luggage-sized.

And I LOVE love love my blue one, but the oyster is beautiful too!  I nearly ordered it online before I got my blue one, but I held off because I wasn't entirely sure what color it was (looked different in every photo I saw).  Definitely a great neutral.

While I love the black little minka, I ordered the clarke in black, which is like a mini-little minka,


----------



## Morisa

Eru said:


> Haha, have you seen the non-little minka?  It's GINORMOUS, like, carry on luggage-sized.
> 
> And I LOVE love love my blue one, but the oyster is beautiful too!  I nearly ordered it online before I got my blue one, but I held off because I wasn't entirely sure what color it was (looked different in every photo I saw).  Definitely a great neutral.
> 
> While I love the black little minka, I ordered the clarke in black, which is like a mini-little minka,



I'm definitely interested in the regular-minka now.  Wonder how heavy it is?


----------



## HavPlenty

Eru said:


> Haha, have you seen the non-little minka?  It's GINORMOUS, like, carry on luggage-sized.
> 
> And I LOVE love love my blue one, but the oyster is beautiful too!  I nearly ordered it online before I got my blue one, but I held off because I wasn't entirely sure what color it was (looked different in every photo I saw).  Definitely a great neutral.
> 
> While I love the black little minka, I ordered the clarke in black, which is like a mini-little minka,



Have you gotten the Clarke yet? The regular Minka IS GINORMOUS, lol. You can stuff a bunch in the hidden storage. I bet you can get a Netbook in there, lol.  People say they can fit their Ipads in the Little Minka zipper compartment. I haven't tried it though I did stick my Nook in there and there was plenty of room. I took it out cause it changed the bag shape though and there was plenty of room in the main compartment.  

I kind of like that snake skin little minka.


----------



## Eru

Nooo, the clarke is still in the post (the tracking hasn't updated in forever), but I'll let you know when it comes.


----------



## sourberry

Hello, I'm newbie in tPF
I bought my 1st Kate Spade (also my 1st designer bag) on 2010. It's a Classic Noel Stevie Black Patent. On the 1st day I brought it to the office, a female boss couldn't stop looking at it since I was a new employee and in my office (engineering division) the girls don't really care about fashion item


----------



## jade

Well, I am product of the 90s.  And I definitely remember the preppy girls getting Kate Spade bags in middle and high school.  And this was no easy feat where I lived at the time.  The states doesn't even have a Nordstroms yet.  

So I wanted to avoid getting one, because this was in the nylon era, and the people with the bags were snooty.

So my "first" was actually a target knock off.  Tweed with mint green trim.  My friend (a new one at the time) started laughing that we had the same taste in bags.  And he fact it looked like a Kate Spade.  

Well it took me an eternity to even stop in the store.  Not until a few years ago.  Even though they were readily accessible.  I spent a few years on the fence about the KS wallets, and the card cases.  And a few other SLGs.  Nothing jumped out at me.  And then I was more into Coach and MK.

I didn't get around to getting anything until last year!

My real first was a Scout in black.  I loved the classic shape and crossbody.  And then I got sucked in by the Quilted Kaiya in that Cobalt Blue.  But sadly, this lovely is in for repair.  There were loose threads on the chain strap.  My sister, is a recent convert as well.  She has a Minka and one other bag, after spending the past 15 years avoiding KS like the plague.

Next up?  I need to get the shoes!


----------



## Morisa

jade said:


> Next up?  I need to get the shoes!



LOVE KS shoes.  Especially the licorice pump.  Also a huge fan of KS jewelry.


----------



## acque

I got my very first Kate Spade bag three months ago. And ever since then I've been obsessed with the brand. I've never spent so much money over one designer before, and in such a short span! Before KS, I wasn't into designer brands and labels. I couldn't fathom spending over $50 for a purse. 

But in December 2012, my boyfriend took me out shopping for my birthday. We decided to go to the premium outlets that recently opened up not far from where I live. I've always heard about KS but never really looked into it. All I knew was that it was a luxury brand, aka "$$$". So after walking around, I spotted the KS store, and wanted to see what all the hoopla was about. I walked in and nothing really caught my eye except for the peacock Wellesley Rachelle. I laughed it off saying everything was pricey, so we left and checked out the other stores. But I couldn't get the Rachelle off my mind, (and my bf was urging me to pick out a present), so I decided to go back to KS. I was debating between the peacock Rachelle and the black Quinn (the Quinn seemed more practical) but I decided on the Rachelle because it was different and I loved the color. 

Needless to say, that opened up a dangerous addiction for me, because three months later, I'm eight KS purses, two wallets, and several jewelries in deep.


----------



## zerodegr33s

acque said:


> I got my very first Kate Spade bag three months ago. And ever since then I've been obsessed with the brand. I've never spent so much money over one designer before, and in such a short span! Before KS, I wasn't into designer brands and labels. I couldn't fathom spending over $50 for a purse.
> 
> But in December 2012, my boyfriend took me out shopping for my birthday. We decided to go to the premium outlets that recently opened up not far from where I live. I've always heard about KS but never really looked into it. All I knew was that it was a luxury brand, aka "$$$". So after walking around, I spotted the KS store, and wanted to see what all the hoopla was about. I walked in and nothing really caught my eye except for the peacock Wellesley Rachelle. I laughed it off saying everything was pricey, so we left and checked out the other stores. But I couldn't get the Rachelle off my mind, (and my bf was urging me to pick out a present), so I decided to go back to KS. I was debating between the peacock Rachelle and the black Quinn (the Quinn seemed more practical) but I decided on the Rachelle because it was different and I loved the color.
> 
> Needless to say, that opened up a dangerous addiction for me, because three months later, I'm eight KS purses, two wallets, and several jewelries in deep.


My first kate spade was not a bag but a wallet! I never spent so much money on a wallet before... but since I bought it, i realised that spending more on quality actually pays of in the long run! since then i have been spending more on (expensive) bags  that wallet was the beginning of my journey.


----------



## hmfishy

jade said:


> Well, I am product of the 90s.  And I definitely remember the preppy girls getting Kate Spade bags in middle and high school.  And this was no easy feat where I lived at the time.  The states doesn't even have a Nordstroms yet.
> 
> So I wanted to avoid getting one, because this was in the nylon era, and the people with the bags were snooty.
> 
> So my "first" was actually a target knock off.  Tweed with mint green trim.  My friend (a new one at the time) started laughing that we had the same taste in bags.  And he fact it looked like a Kate Spade.



This is so similar to my first Kate Spade story!

I loved loved loved those original black nylon bags that everyone carried when I was in middle school. I begged my parents for one, but they didn't understand why I wanted a boring black square box of a bag. So, as a compromise, my mom took me to the Orange County Swapmeet and bought me a knockoff. As a 13 year old, I totally believed it was the real thing -- and I'm pretty sure I told all my classmates that!

I didn't get my first authentic KS bag until freshman year of college. My boyfriend at the time bought me a gray Tarrytown Logan barrel bag. I still have it (and love it) and break it out every so often.


----------



## heykariann

My style has changed so much over the years. I wasn't a Kate Spade fan up until a few years ago. My first was a clutch from the outlet. I'm slowly transitioning into her bags as well as a few other brands.


----------



## Monterey

My first Kate Spade happened last summer.  I found a gorgeous sturdy-but-straw bag at TJ Maxx for $130. It's a boxy, rectangular shape. Beautiful, quirky and fun. I use it all summer for everyday. You would not believe how many MEN have complimented me on this bag! I also just scored a couple of Kate wallets & gave one to my daughter as an encouragement gift while she job-hunts. One is a lovely light blue, and the other is same style but in grass-green. Really good for organizing.


----------



## LuvAllBags

My first Kate Spade was a black nylon tote for my first real job after college. I was sooooo excited about it. It was not only my first KS, but my first expensive bag overall. I carried it for years, it wore like iron, and I absolutely loved it. Always got a ton of compliments on it too. I will never forget how great that bag made me feel in my first foray into corporate world.


----------



## MareSerenitatus

I picked up a Dixon Place Scout last year after saving up for a while. Funny enough, the first purse I ever owned as a little girl was denim, so that's kind of an interesting throwback. I really like crossbody bags I can take on errands, so the shape and size was perfect.


----------



## mspaul

I know this topic a little old, but I'm new here and thought I could bump in. 

Well, my first purchase wasn't a bag per see, but a Darla wallet in black this past Christmas. I know it's a small feat, but it's my first designer buy ever and I wanted it to be something I loved for a long time, so I prefered to buy it in black. 

I bought it online because I feel too shy going into brands stores... silly, I know. 

And I now have the designer bug and am thinking of buying myself an actual purse. Am trying to decide between Little Minka or Pippa!


----------



## khriseeee

My first ever KS purchase was my first mother's day gift from the hubby, a beige Leslie  

I've since purchased a pair of pumps too, tan with a black bow at the toes. Can't wait to buy more!


----------



## jclaybo

Well my 1st time ever in KS was October of last year, me and my friend since childhood had a lovely brunch and decided to do some shopping right after.so I had seen a beautiful bag online called the Beau bag and I knew I had to have it so we decided to step in and see if it was available. Well we walk in and I dont see the bag, so I asked the SA and she said well we have it but we cant put it on the floor until thursday(it was sunday) but I wanted the bag so they pulled the only one they had in beige/black combo and sold it to me with a beautiful wallet to match. The following Tuesday I received a wonderful thank you card from the SA


----------



## JuneHawk

My first KS love was a hot pink bag at a KS Outlet store.  I was smitten with the bag but at the time couldn't (wouldn't?) justify spending a couple hundred dollars on a bag.  Silly me.  So a couple of years went by and the Thanksgiving online sale came on I took the plunge.  I ordered two bags initially, and it's been a love story ever since.  I currently own 7 KS bags and counting.  I also own some KS accessories.


----------



## Prixton

Newbie here, both to the forum and also to the world of KS. I first came to the KS website in my search for a decent wallet. I'd been searching for one locally but all the cheaply made ones in nearby stores just weren't cutting it for me. I found what was technically a clutch (but really, to me, seemed to be a glorified wallet), on sale on the KS website: the Southport Mandy. I thought it would be handy; not only is it a wallet but it can also hold my phone and double as a clutch, in a pinch! And it was on sale for a measly $64 after the promo code, so I bought it. Now, it did accomodate my cards and bills, but aside from the fact that there is literally not even room for my lip balm after my phone goes in, the real issue for me has been that there is nowhere suitable to keep coins (I tried keeping them in the large zippered compartment with my phone but every time I reached in for my phone the coins fell out). 

So, I clearly had no other option but to buy another KS wallet! I waffled and waffled over whether to get the glitter bug wallet in the small stacy or the full size stacy....finally I decided that since the Mandy I had could be my "big wallet" that I should get the small stacy. It arrived, and I do like the small Stacy, but...as I suppose I should've known, it really can't accomodate all my cards, and is therefore only suitable for brief evenings out where I won't need any more than my ID and one credit card.

So, then I clearly had no other alternative but to buy the large Stacy in glitter bug (both in night sky blue)!

So...three KS wallets later, I just couldn't live another day without a KS purse. I had again been waffling about whether or not to buy the Allen street Neil (in cipria pink) on the KS site, and I waffled too long because it sold out! I managed to find another one on eBay for the same cost as the KS sale price. I do love it, but it is rather small. And during my searching on eBay I discovered another cute, small cross body KS purse -- the Essex scout. I bought one NWT in red.

Anyway I now have three KS wallets, two purses (and a third on the way --eep!). In summary, since discovering KS a mere six weeks ago, I've spent over $500 :'(


----------



## platinum_babie

My first Kate Spade is now around 10 years old! In 2004 or 2005, when the logos bags were all the rage was when I bought it. It was my first handbag over $20. I think I paid about $150 for it? That was a lot of money for me back then, especially on a bag! It was on sale at the Kate Spade boutique in NYC. Dot Noel in Cranberry called Maddie. Logos might be out now, but drawstring are in, but then again this one doesn't have a cross-body strap. I use this bag maybe once a year at most - I am a leather girl now...(i can't believe i used to swear against leather because i didn't think it was worth the money). KS used to be known for their Nylon bags, strangely enough. It's sitting in my closet for sentimental reasons - my first designer bag


----------



## misswanderlust

My first kate spade is a gift from my then boyfriend. It's Cobble Hill Leslie in black.

That started my Kate Spade mini collection.


----------



## BagLoveVal

my very first kate spade was a black large curtis.


My husband threw up in it while drunk 3 months later.

Now i have about 35 Kate Spades. He felt pretty bad.


----------



## cherryann

My very first KS was the Little Minka in black. I loved that bag to death but I let it go because of how heavy it was. I love to carry as much as I can in my bags and even though I tried to carry as little as possible, it was still heavy  The crossbody strap would make my shoulder hurt and I didn't like to carry it with the short strap either. Though I regret selling it, the weight and how finicky the main zipper was made it easier for me to let go.

My next bag was the medium size Gold Coast Maryanne in black. Again, I loved that bag but I let it go because it was too heavy to carry. I am trying to get one in the large size because its so classy looking and someone said the quality is better than chanel (she has both and carries the KS more).


----------



## jamcl31

bagloveval said:


> my very first kate spade was a black large curtis.
> 
> 
> My husband threw up in it while drunk 3 months later.
> 
> Now i have about 35 kate spades. He felt pretty bad.




hahahahaha love this!!


----------



## CrazyCatBaby

I just got my very first KS yesterday lol. I never thought I would want one in my life bec I find the brand (or theme) quirky and youthful. But I still got the stiff leather design though but not the Maise. I got one from the Wellesley line.


----------

